# Slot car enthusiasts in virginia (roanoke area)



## hoodooman (Jan 21, 2012)

hey everyone! i'm looking for fellow slot car lovers in the roanoke, va area. i'm new here, and new to va! i've always had ho scale slots and am trying to find others who enjoy the ho scale. i found a local track called slot car mania, but they only race and sell 1/24 scale cars. i'm also thinking of getting into that! anyone around my area?!

thanks everyone


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey,

I'm not sure how far you are from Gloucester and some of those surrounding areas but my M.A.S.C.A.R dudes are based out of Virginia and I believe that they have a track in NC as well. Go to the Races and Events forum on here to click onto their site.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Tom Bowman and the MASCAR guys are a GREAT group of racers and, even more importantly, friends. There is always plenty of friendship and competitive spirit at their events. They make an anual trip down to New Hill, NC(just outside of Raleigh) to race on Lewis Wuori's fantastic tracks.
I have two tracks set up in my home just outside of Winston-Salem, NC.; check out my photo gallery.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------

